# My rat is sleeping weird.



## Charlotte1990 (Jul 5, 2013)

Is it normal for rats to sleep like this? My camera was acting up so it isn't the clearest photo. But look at his little legs! Thought the way he was sleeping looked very strange.


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

They sleep in funny positions sometimes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## porkchopf150 (Jan 25, 2013)

One of mine sleeps in his hammock on his back with all legs in the air. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlefishy (May 15, 2013)

i have one that sleeps on his face, like in the fetal position, but face down and flat against the floor. He looks like a cotton ball with a tail.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

My little Yoshi now sleeps with her belly against the bars and her legs and arms stretched out through the bars. Looks funny as ****; I shake hands with her when I walk by, lol.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

My rats sleep in really weird positions too. My girl sleeps like this all the time.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

EJW & littlefishy

Stitch sleeps the same way  I guess its a rat thing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

